# New Champion Operator



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Picked up this little guy this morning.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice! Nice picture, too. :smt023

Congrats!


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I am tempted to buy the one at the local shop...Nice :smt1099


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Very nice! Nice picture, too. :smt023
> 
> Congrats!


This is the replacement for my Kimber. I decided to take the repair money and just buy something new. I'll get the Kimber back and maybe later buy a frame and try to build something myself.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Another photo with a light mounted on the rails


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That 1911 has a little nicer warranty, too!:mrgreen:

Can't wait until the one I ordered comes in. I've got boxes of .45ACP just waiting for it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd take that Springer over a Kimber all day long. Nice weapon there.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got about 100 rounds down range today, man, this thing shoot good. Very accurate, handles very well. Slide is kinda tight and hard to pull back, not that is a bad thing, but it's tight. Hope to get back to the range again on Tuesday after work.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice gun! I would like to get a Springer someday 

I have a question in regards to the picture. I always see people propping their guns up via the trigger guard, and was wondering if there is any rhyme or reason to doing so? I have just seen it done a lot and never understood why people do it


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Buffal0 said:


> Very nice gun! I would like to get a Springer someday
> 
> I have a question in regards to the picture. I always see people propping their guns up via the trigger guard, and was wondering if there is any rhyme or reason to doing so? I have just seen it done a lot and never understood why people do it


It's only to get the gun at a better angle to take the photo, that's all.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice .45


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> It's only to get the gun at a better angle to take the photo, that's all.


Ah alright, thanks!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice looking gun! :smt023


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is the same one I want to get but I cant find it anywhere. I want to use it as my CCW instead of my Glock 23. How do you like it? Does it conceal well?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> This is the same one I want to get but I cant find it anywhere. I want to use it as my CCW instead of my Glock 23. How do you like it? Does it conceal well?


I've carried Gov., Commander, and Officers 1911's for years. They are not hard to conceal. I carry a full size in an IWB a lot and it's there all day.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

The sixth day in a row i have looked at your weapon. Its speachless


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> This is the same one I want to get but I cant find it anywhere. I want to use it as my CCW instead of my Glock 23. How do you like it? Does it conceal well?


I've only got about 100 rounds thru it, but I really like it so far. Too new in the break in to try to carry but my normal CCW is a 3" 1911 in a Crossbreed Supertuck and the Springfield fits just fine.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good buy, real nice looking gun.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet..




W


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> The sixth day in a row i have looked at your weapon. Its speachless


Yeah..They sure are pretty aint they? The only thing better than owning a nice 1911 is having two of them. I'm really wanting to build another one but I'm afraid I'll have to sell a couple others to get the money and that just makes me sad.:smt022 Does anyone know if those Springer grips can be bought? I have looked a little but have not seen them unless they are on a weapon. I should get off my rump and look at the Springer sight.


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been curious as to how that model prints- have you done any bench resting with it?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

the.batman said:


> I've been curious as to how that model prints- have you done any bench resting with it?


The gun developed a slight rattle that I couldn't figure out where it was coming from and sent it back. Turns out the barrel was off just a bit and they re-fit the barrel. Have not even had it to the range since getting it back. During the summer months I have other hobbies that take a lot of my time and don't get to the range much , but now that fall is here it's range time again. So look for some reports coming :mrgreen:


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

very nice gun!! I don't make as many trips to the range in the summer, either. I ride a motorcycle year round, but in the summer, I ride just about any time I can. Winter is when I do my reloading/range time most.


----------

